# g3 1548 fl



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

This boat looked like it would be a nice layout, and low cost/maintenance

for floundering. Unfortunately it must be a popular model. Everyone is out

of the 2008 models. If I decide I want this boat, it will be early Sept before

it becomes available. If anyone can give me pro's & con's I would appreciate

your feedback.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Cant speak for the 15 but I fished out of the 1860 CC G3, it was my fishing partners and we fished it hard in catfish tournaments along the southeast rivers for years. I loved fishing out of that boat. It was very sturdy and well built. Seemed alittle heavy but the stabilty was the key. I would say get one. Maybe check with Harts in Panama City or with the Boat Clinic in Marianna, FL, pretty sure they had some 15's couple weeks ago.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

My buddy has a 16x48 tiller steer. Nothing fancy, but it is a well built boat.

Mike Marine just south of Tallahassee, Fl usually has several in his yard. Might want to check with him. Maybe he can send one to your dealer.

850-984-5637


----------



## flounder 9.69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Will Mrs. Todd River approve?


----------

